# [Ok] errore aggiornamento x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1

## Javaskit

Salve a tutti. Sono un nuovo utente di Gentoo, fino a questo momento sono riuscito a risolvere i problemi cercando in Internet e sul forum stesso ma durante l'ultimo aggiornamento questi metodi non sono stati sufficienti. Come da titolo si presenta un errore durante l'aggiornamento di x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1 e l'errore di Portage è il seguente :

```
>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1'

```

Questi sono i risultati di alcuni comandi, se ne servono altri fatemi sapere. Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto. 

 emerge --info '=x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1' 

```
 Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.2.12-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.12-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8100_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 12 Jul 2012 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo sage-on-gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch webrsync-gpg"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"                                                                                                                                        

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                                                  

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                                                                   

LINGUAS="it en"                                                                                                                                                                     

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                                                                      

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                                                      

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                              

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                                                                                         

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                                                                           

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sage-on-gentoo"

SYNC=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1'

```
 [ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1 [1.7] USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 
```

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/temp/build.log

```
* Package:    x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: x11@gentoo.org

 * USE:        consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux policykit userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libxcb-1.8.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1 ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: libxcb-1.8.1/

 *   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1_build"

 * econf: updating libxcb-1.8.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libxcb-1.8.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1/configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --docdir=/usr/share/doc/libxcb-1.8.1 --enable-shared --disable-static --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-build-docs --disable-selinux --enable-xinput

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.6... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 3.2

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python3.2/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python3.2/site-packages

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for CHECK... no

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to i686-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... dlltool

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) none

checking for xsltproc... /usr/bin/xsltproc

checking for XCBPROTO... yes

checking for NEEDED... yes

checking for XDMCP... yes

checking for XdmcpWrap in -lXdmcp... yes

checking XCBPROTO_XCBINCLUDEDIR... /usr/share/xcb

checking XCBPROTO_XCBPYTHONDIR... /usr/lib/python3.2/site-packages

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for library containing getaddrinfo... none required

checking for library containing connect... none required

checking for struct sockaddr_un.sun_len... no

checking tsol/label.h usability... no

checking tsol/label.h presence... no

checking for tsol/label.h... no

checking for is_system_labeled... no

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports symbol visibility... yes

checking whether documentation is built... no

checking for getaddrinfo... yes

checking for poll... yes

checking for launchd... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating xcb.pc

config.status: creating xcb-composite.pc

config.status: creating xcb-damage.pc

config.status: creating xcb-dpms.pc

config.status: creating xcb-dri2.pc

config.status: creating xcb-glx.pc

config.status: creating xcb-randr.pc

config.status: creating xcb-record.pc

config.status: creating xcb-render.pc

config.status: creating xcb-res.pc

config.status: creating xcb-screensaver.pc

config.status: creating xcb-shape.pc

config.status: creating xcb-shm.pc

config.status: creating xcb-sync.pc

config.status: creating xcb-xevie.pc

config.status: creating xcb-xf86dri.pc

config.status: creating xcb-xfixes.pc

config.status: creating xcb-xinerama.pc

config.status: creating xcb-xinput.pc

config.status: creating xcb-xkb.pc

config.status: creating xcb-xprint.pc

config.status: creating xcb-xselinux.pc

config.status: creating xcb-xtest.pc

config.status: creating xcb-xv.pc

config.status: creating xcb-xvmc.pc

config.status: creating doc/xcb.doxygen

config.status: creating src/config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

  Package: libxcb 1.8.1

  Configuration

    XDM support.........: yes

    Build unit tests....: no

    XCB buffer size.....: 16384

  X11 extensions

    Composite...........: yes

    Damage..............: yes

    Dpms................: yes

    Dri2................: yes

    Glx.................: yes

    Randr...............: yes

    Record..............: yes

    Render..............: yes

    Resource............: yes

    Screensaver.........: yes

    selinux.............: no

    Shape...............: yes

    Shm.................: yes

    Sync................: yes

    Xevie...............: yes

    Xfixes..............: yes

    Xfree86-dri.........: yes

    xinerama............: yes

    xinput..............: yes

    xkb.................: no

    xprint..............: yes

    xtest...............: yes

    xv..................: yes

    xvmc................: yes

  Used CFLAGS:

    CPPFLAGS............: 

    CFLAGS..............: -O2 -march=native -pipe

    Warning CFLAGS......: -Wall -pedantic -Wpointer-arith               -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs

  Installation:

    Prefix..............: /usr

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1_build"

make -j3 

Making all in src

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1_build/src'

/usr/bin/python /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1/src/c_client.py -p /usr/lib/python3.2/site-packages /usr/share/xcb/xproto.xml

/usr/bin/python /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1/src/c_client.py -p /usr/lib/python3.2/site-packages /usr/share/xcb/bigreq.xml

/usr/bin/python /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1/src/c_client.py -p /usr/lib/python3.2/site-packages /usr/share/xcb/xc_misc.xml

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1/src/c_client.py", line 2307, in <module>

    from xcbgen.state import Module

EOFError: EOF read where not expected

make[1]: *** [xc_misc.c] Errore 1

make[1]: *** Attesa dei processi non terminati....

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1/src/c_client.py", line 2307, in <module>

    from xcbgen.state import Module

EOFError: EOF read where not expected

make[1]: *** [bigreq.c] Errore 1

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1/src/c_client.py", line 2307, in <module>

    from xcbgen.state import Module

EOFError: EOF read where not expected

make[1]: *** [xproto.c] Errore 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1_build/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1/work/libxcb-1.8.1'
```

Last edited by Javaskit on Sat Aug 04, 2012 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

 *Javaskit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...

 

trova degli end of file dove non dovrebbero esserci: io proverei a

ri-scaricare i sorgenti del pacchetto

controllare di avere abbastaza spazio su disco

in ultimo riemergere python che sembra fare le bizze

----------

## Javaskit

Prima di tutto grazie per la risposta. Ho seguito i tuoi consigli e l'errore di Portage non è cambiato.

 *Quote:*   

>   ri-scaricare i sorgenti del pacchetto
> 
> 

 

L'ho fatto e sembra che durante il download non ci siano problemi

tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log

```
 >>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libxcb-1.8.1.tar.bz2'

--2012-07-13 10:54:25--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libxcb-1.8.1.tar.bz2

Risoluzione di distfiles.gentoo.org... 140.211.166.134, 156.56.247.195, 216.165.129.135, ...

Connessione a distfiles.gentoo.org|140.211.166.134|:80... connesso.

Richiesta HTTP inviata, in attesa di risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 375955 (367K) [application/x-bzip2]

Salvataggio in: "/usr/portage/distfiles/libxcb-1.8.1.tar.bz2"

     0K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 13%  110K 3s

    50K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 27%  215K 2s

   100K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 40%  244K 1s

   150K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 54%  683K 1s

   200K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 68%  651K 0s

   250K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 81%  300K 0s

   300K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 95%  832K 0s

   350K .......... .......                                    100% 21,9K=2,1s

2012-07-13 10:54:27 (179 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/libxcb-1.8.1.tar.bz2" salvato [375955/375955]

 * libxcb-1.8.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]
```

 *Quote:*   

> controllare di avere abbastaza spazio su disco 
> 
> 

 

Credo che circa 12 Gigabyte di spazio siano sufficienti   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> In ultimo riemergere python che sembra fare le bizze

 

Su quest'ultimo punto ci sarebbero un paio di cose da dire. Ho installato in 2 diversi slot 2 versioni diverse di Python, la 2.7.3-r2 e la 3.2.3 e le ho comunque ricompilate entrambe e alla fine della ricompilazione in entrambi i casi ho ottenuto un risultato simile. 

emerge -av python

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.2.3  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

La ricompilazione sembra avvenire correttamente ma alla fine stampa il seguente messaggio

```
 Compilation and optimization of Python modules placed outside of site-packages directories for CPython 3.2 ...                                                            [ ok ]

>>> dev-lang/python-3.2.3 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Recording dev-lang/python in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

portage: COUNTER for x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7.1 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

portage: COUNTER for x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7.1 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date. 
```

Mentre per la versione 2.7.3-r2 ho dato

[b]emerge -av '=dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2'

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -tk -wininst" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB 
```

e anche qui alla fine della ricompilazione restituisce il seguente messaggio :

```
* Compilation and optimization of Python modules placed outside of site-packages directories for CPython 2.7 ...                                                            [ ok ]

>>> dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Recording dev-lang/python:2.7 in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

portage: COUNTER for x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7.1 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

portage: COUNTER for x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7.1 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Non so se può essere utile saperlo ma quando stavo aggiornando il sistema a causa del caldo il pc si è spento e quando l'ho riacceso per continuare l'aggiornamento dopo non molto ho ottenuto il famoso errore di Portage.

EDIT : Ho risolto nel seguente modo. Credendo che il problema fosse dovuto a  x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7.1, ho aggiornato l'albero del Portage e ho ricompilato x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7.1. A questo punto ricompilando x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1 non ho ottenuto errori. Probabilmente si trattava di un bug perchè quando ho ricompilato x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7.1 senza aggiornare l'albero del Portage ho ottenuto degli errori che non si sono più presentati quando ho aggiornato l'albero.

----------

